# Irwin County



## Rabbit Runner (Aug 22, 2008)

Rain,Rain, and more Rain Today.


----------



## spaceman (Aug 22, 2008)

*rain*



Rabbit Runner said:


> Rain,Rain, and more Rain Today.



Yahoo!!!!
Maybe my pond will get full


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Aug 23, 2008)

so far we have had 5 inch of rain and still coming down


----------



## spaceman (Aug 23, 2008)

*rain*

Cool. Please keep me posted!! My place is in Wray


----------



## gr8 8 (Aug 26, 2008)

had about 3.5 in north ben hill co.


----------



## deerbuster (Aug 26, 2008)

We got nine inches Friday through Saturday here in Tifton.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Aug 26, 2008)

got some more rain today, rained hard for about 30  min.
drove around the peanut fields after the rain stopped and saw 6 deer out in the field.


----------



## gr8 8 (Aug 27, 2008)

have any bucks in the 6 deer you saw?


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Aug 27, 2008)

looked like all does


----------



## theianoshow (Oct 9, 2008)

i saw 5 does last weekend i'm heading back up next Thursday cant wait.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Oct 9, 2008)

we just had a bad storm here in parts of Irwin County, hard wind and hail in the waterloo area. had rain for the last 2 days.


----------



## theianoshow (Oct 13, 2008)

my property is right near lands cross roads..... thanks for the update


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 13, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking theianshow, where near Lands Crossing?  My family farm is near there as well...but closer to the community of Arp.


----------



## theianoshow (Oct 20, 2008)

my weekend featured lots of does and one 6 point late sunday night..... oh well


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Nov 16, 2008)

the Bucks have the does on the run here in Waterloo, my son shot a nice 7 point sat afternoon with his bow.


----------

